# Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder



## Lalaraki (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo - ich bin neu hier und hab mal eine Frage:

unser Naturteich ist sehr klar, hat eine GH von 4, eine KH von 6 und ein ph-Wert von 7,2.
Die meisten Wasserpflanzen kümmern, nur einige wachsen spärlich, der Rest gar nicht.
Es sind wenige __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge im Teich.
Ist es sinnvoll mit Muschelschalen (Vogelgrit) aufzukalken , wenn ja - wie viele, oder ist es besser ein phosphatfreies Mittel für die Pflanzen in den Teich zu geben?
Kann es nach dem Aufkalken Algen geben?

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## suddenfun (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hi,
Bist du sicher das GH niedriger als KH ist? Normal kann das nicht sein ......

Gruß Volker


----------



## Lalaraki (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo,
wir haben reines Regenwasser im Teich und ich habe die Wasserwerte mit Oase Quichstickstäbchen gemessen. Da bei der GH nur kleiner 6 angezeigt wird habe ich die GH noch mit einem GH Tes von JBL ermittelt.
Unser Leitungswasser hat eine GH von 8, da müsste ich um aufzuhärten den ganzen Teich mit Leitungswasser füllen (ca. 15-20 m3).

Lalaraki


----------



## karsten. (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo

für die meisten Pflanzen ist der Co2-Wert des Wassers wohl die wichtigste Größe

anhand des CO2-Rechners kann man annähernd feststellen ob man noch im "grünen Bereich" liegt.

eine Aufhärtung über Muschelkalk geht nicht schnell.
aber stabilisiert auf Dauer Dein KH wenn Du sonst nur Regenwasser nachfüllst.
mfG




mfG


----------



## Surfer Joe (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo, 
das Problem mit den nicht wachsen wollenden Unterwasserpflanzen kenne ich. Bei uns kommt das Wasser mit pH 8,2 und KH 4 aus der Leitung. Nach der CO2 Tabelle müsste ich das Wasser auf eine KH von 20 bringen damit der CO2 Gehalt im grünen Bereich liegt. Wie soll das gehen?
In meinem Aquarium (250 l) bringen ich den pH Wert mit einer CO2 Anlage in den neutralen Bereich und die Pflanzen wuchern. Für Teich Dimensionen gibt’s solch eine Anlage wohl nicht, wäre zu kostspielig.
Gibt es eine andere Alternative CO2 in den Teich zu bringen?

@Lalariki: Zu welcher Tageszeit hast Du den pH Wert gemessen?
Welche Unterwasserpflanzen hast Du im Teich?  Viele Pflanzen kommen mit dem weichen Regenwasser nicht klar. 
Kleiner Tipp: Versuch es mal mit Krebsscheren. Diese Pflanzen mögen Wasser im leicht sauren Bereich. Bei meinem Nachbarn, der seinen Teich auch nur mit Regenwasser befüllt hat, wuchern die Krebsscheren wie blöd.

Gruß  Bert


----------



## nik (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo zusammen,

der Threadersteller möge mir verzeihen, wenn ich ihn als in der Sache ahnungslos erkenne. Das ist nicht schlimm, Ich erlaube mir das zu erwähnen, weil ich wenigstens das Problem ordentlich aufgleisen möchte. Die resultierenden Messwerte aus den allgemein elenden Messstäbchen sind schon schlimm genug. Da hat es ein Problem mit Pflanzen, es ist irgendwas aufgeschnappt worden und dann wird mit unsäglichen Messwerten eine Frage gestellt, die außererdumlaufbahnmäßig am Problem vorbeigeht.
Dann schreibt ein Aquarianer  - mit CO2-Anlage an seinem Becken - zur KH, dass sich mir, sorry, die Fußnägel hochrollen.

Carbonate sind kein Nährstoff, sieht man mal von ein paar Spezialisten unter den Wasserpflanzen ab, die unter großem Energieaufwand und großer (CO2-Mangel-)Not sich das CO2 aus den Carbonaten erschließen können. Wen es interessiert, das Gockel-Stichwort ist "biogene Entkalkung". Ansonsten hat es mit Wuchsproblemen nur über seine Wirkung auf den pH und einer sich daraus ergebenden unterschiedlichen Nährstoffverfügbarkeit Einfluss. Carbonate sind ein pH-Puffersystem, es gibt weitere, z.B. Phosphat  , und schon dazu wird - wie auch hier aktuell - viel Unsinn geschrieben. Zum sensationellen Thema Säuresturz schreibe ich nicht weiter, denn das gibt es im Teich nicht, wenn nicht gerade der Teichbesitzer allergröbsten Unfug treibt. Zum allergröbsten Unfug gehört auch, solche Massen an Futter in ein System reinzuwerfen, die exzessive Kläranlage, sorry, die Filterung macht's ja, dass schon über die Nitrifikation vorhandene KH weitgehend zerstört wird. Ist hier nicht der Fall und dann lässt sich zur KH sagen, in einem Bereich, wirklich nur grob über den dicken Fußzeh, weil es so unwichtig ist, von 1°dH bis von mir aus 10-12°dH Karbonathärte ist das egal und ganz sicher nicht die Ursache für ein Wuchsproblem von Pflanzen. CO2 als Hauptnährstoff spielt schon eher eine Rolle. Da dann mit Muschelkalk oder sonst was aufhärten zu wollen ist mal so wertvoll wie ein Loch im Kopf!

Nach dem ich nun also ein wenig unwirsch  die Bedeutungslosigkeit der KH bezüglich der Wachstumsstörung aufgezeigt habe, versuche ich mal dem Problem Richtung zu geben.
Das ist so offensichtlich, dass, wenn das Problem nicht KH und pH ist, der Pflanze Nährstoffe zum Wachsen fehlen und sie dann kümmert.
Es gibt eine Reihe verschiedener Nährstoffe, die Aufgrund des mengenmäßig erheblich unterschiedlichen Bedarfs in Hauptnährstoffe und Spurenelemente unterschieden werden. Pflanzen, die nicht Masse aufbauen können, fehlt es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit an Hauptnährstoffen, die werden auch Makroelemente bezeichnet. Das sind:
 - Sauerstoff, Kohlenstoff und Wasserstoff, die, mit Einschränkungen beim Kohlenstoff, unbegrenzt zur Verfügung stehen und zusammen 95% der pflanzlichen Trockenmasse ausmachen.
 - Stickstoff, Phosphor, Kalium, Schwefel, Calcium und Magnesium, die primär ursächlich für kümmernde Pflanzen sein können. Schwefel und Calcium im Mangel sind sehr unwahrscheinlich. Diese Makronährstoffe machen knappe 5% der pflanzlichen Trockenmasse aus.

Der Rest sind Spurenelemente, die ich wegen der idR. ausreichenden Verfügbarkeit nicht aufführe.

Nach dem ganzen kryptischen Geschwafel ist das Problem kümmernden Pflanzenwachstums >> idR. << im Bereich von unzureichendem Stickstoff, Phosphor, Kalium, evtl. Magnesium anzusiedeln. Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.
Stickstoff, Phosphor kann brauchbar gemessen werden, wie das dann interpretiert wird ... na ja,  meine Fußnägel hat es ja schon aufgerollt, weshalb Nitrat und Phosphat dann auch omnipräsent im Fokus ist. Beim Kalium und Magnesium ist Messung so problematisch, dass sie im Hobbybereich praktisch nicht stattfindet.

Das ist immerhin das Problem, lösen kann ich es nicht. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Surfer Joe (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo Nik,

Deine Ausführungen zeigen wie Komplex das Thema ist.  Meine laienhafte Schlussfolgerung der pH/CO2 Tabelle war ja nur als Frage gedacht.
In meinem Fall ist das so, dass das Aquarium und der Teich mit demselben Wasser befüllt sind.  Wie schon gesagt gebe ich im Aquarium CO2 hinzu und die Pflanzen wuchern. 
 Alle Pflanzen im Teich, die nicht auf das CO2 im Wasser angewiesen sind, die also das CO2 über die Blätter aus der Luft entnehmen (z.B. Seerosen, __ Tausendblatt mit Überwasser Wedel   oder __ Seekanne) wachsen prächtig.
 Hab mal mit Wasser-__ Hahnenfuß experimentiert, das Exemplar welches ich in ca. 50cm Tiefe eingepflanzt habe bewegt sich nicht von der Stelle (genauso wie __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut auch).  Laut Literatur kann man Wasser-Hahnenfuß bis 1 m tief pflanzen.  Der Hahnenfuß in der Flachzone blüht  im April-Mai prächtig.  Nach meiner Logik ist das doch der Beweis, dass dem Teich CO2 fehlt, oder liege ich da falsch?
Nährstoffe müssten genug vorhanden sein, da auf den Teichwänden Fadenalgen wachsen. Zum Glück wuchern sie nicht. Diese nehmen den Unterwasser Pflanzen das bisschen CO2 auch noch weg. 
Wenn ich dann lese, mit  welchen diversen Mittelchen der Fachhandel  Erfolg verspricht,  dann stehen mir die Schnürsenkel hoch und brauche eine Flasche Pril, damit sie wieder weich werden.

Gruß Bert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hi Bert,

bei mir wuchsen letztes Jahr alle Unterwasserpflanzen wegen akutem Nährstoffmangel rückwärts, aber die Fadenalgen legten trotzdem los auch ohne das Nitrat und Phosphat im Teichwasser großartig nachweisbar gewesen waren. Denen reichen u.a. schon die geringsten Nährstoffmengen die sie direkt an Ort und Stelle von zersetzenden Pflanzenresten abgreifen. (und die sich dadurch nicht im Wasser ansammeln und die Unterwasserpflanzen düngen)

MfG Frank


----------



## nik (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo Bert,



Surfer Joe schrieb:


> Meine laienhafte Schlussfolgerung der pH/CO2 Tabelle war ja nur als Frage gedacht.


CO2 ist erst einmal nur ein im Wasser gelöstes Gas, da kannst du die KH erhöhen wie du willst, am CO2 macht das gar nichts, es erhöht nur den pH. Den Zusammenhang von KH, CO2 und pH gibt es im Netz beschrieben. Ist nicht wirklich spannend, macht aber Sinn zu wissen.



> In meinem Fall ist das so, dass das Aquarium und der Teich mit demselben Wasser befüllt sind.  Wie schon gesagt gebe ich im Aquarium CO2 hinzu und die Pflanzen wuchern.


Im Teich sind mehr organische Bestandteile, d.h. auch mehr über die Mineralisation freigesetztes CO2. 



> Alle Pflanzen im Teich, die nicht auf das CO2 im Wasser angewiesen sind, die also das CO2 über die Blätter aus der Luft entnehmen (z.B. Seerosen, __ Tausendblatt mit Überwasser Wedel   oder __ Seekanne) wachsen prächtig.
> Hab mal mit Wasser-__ Hahnenfuß experimentiert, das Exemplar welches ich in ca. 50cm Tiefe eingepflanzt habe bewegt sich nicht von der Stelle (genauso wie __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut auch).  Laut Literatur kann man Wasser-Hahnenfuß bis 1 m tief pflanzen.  Der Hahnenfuß in der Flachzone blüht  im April-Mai prächtig.  Nach meiner Logik ist das doch der Beweis, dass dem Teich CO2 fehlt, oder liege ich da falsch?


Das Problem mit dme CO2-Mangel im Wasser ist tendenziell schon richtig und das CO2 im Teich einen Unterschied macht, sehe ich an meinem. Da erlaube ich mir das Späßchen in der Saison so 4-5kg CO2 zu verblasen. Ohne CO2 ist schon ein Unterschied, aber sie wachsen wegen der auch sonst vollständigen Nährstoffversorgung immer noch!  Der Durchmesser der Stängelpflanzen wird geringer.



> Nährstoffe müssten genug vorhanden sein, da auf den Teichwänden Fadenalgen wachsen. Zum Glück wuchern sie nicht. Diese nehmen den Unterwasser Pflanzen das bisschen CO2 auch noch weg.


ich würde mal vorsichtig den Gedanken in Erwägung ziehen, dass ein eutrophes Biotop nicht automatisch Algen nach sich zieht. Umgekehrt bedeutet nährstoffarm nicht automatisch algenfrei.  Ich bin Pflanzenaquarianer mit hohen optischen Ansprüchen und sorge für ein so hohes Nährstoffniveau, das 80% aller Aquarianer, wahrscheinlich mehr, große Augen bekommen wie man auf diese Weise einen geradezu klinisch reinen Eindruck mit bestem Pflanzenwuchs Im Becken erreicht. Das die Pflanzen dann in guter Form sind kann kaum verwundern, aber Algen sind auch nicht. Ich filtere meine Becken nicht einmal.
Wichtig ist eine zu erreichende biologische Stabilität. Hat es die, ist es egal ob viel oder wenig Nährstoffe, das Pflanzenwachstum ist entsprechend, es bleibt aber algenfrei. Ist es biologisch nicht stabil, dann kann es sowohl mit viel als auch wenig Nährstoffen verschiedene Probleme, incl. Algen haben.  Es ist ein geradezu tragischer Irrtum bei Algen auf ausreichend Nährstoffe zu schließen. Miss oder lasse mal Nitrat messen, vermutlich wird dich das Ergebnis überraschen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Surfer Joe (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo Frank,
ja, das erklärt warum in meinem Teich der Bodenschlamm und die vor sich hin mickernde __ Wasserpest algenfrei sind.
Hallo Nik,
habe in der letzten Zeit mehrfach gemessen , der  Nitratgehalt ist bei 0.
Deine Ausführungen sind interessant.  Zum Thema Nährstoffe sind das neue Töne in meinen Ohren.  Du hast mich jetzt neugierig  gemacht, für ein paar praktische Tipps, wie ich das richtige Nährstoffniveau und die biologische Stabilität erreiche wäre ich dankbar. 
Schöne Grüße Bert


----------



## nik (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo Bert,



Surfer Joe schrieb:


> habe in der letzten Zeit mehrfach gemessen , der  Nitratgehalt ist bei 0.


ab und an erwähne ich mal solche möglichen Zusammenhänge und habe bis jetzt noch nicht daneben gelegen. Eigentlich hat es was offensichtliches, der allgemeine Tenor, Algen gleich Nährstoffüberschüsse, ist aber unausrottbar. 



> Deine Ausführungen sind interessant.  Zum Thema Nährstoffe sind das neue Töne in meinen Ohren.


Das ist eine nette Einleitung ... 


> Du hast mich jetzt neugierig  gemacht, für ein paar praktische Tipps, wie ich das richtige Nährstoffniveau und die biologische Stabilität erreiche wäre ich dankbar.


und dann kommt das Sätzlein, welches mich Romane schrieben ließe! Du machst dir keine Vorstellung was für ein Fass das aufmacht.

Ich dünge nur mit Salzen, sowohl aquaristisch als auch im Teich. Kannst du mit Kaliumnitrat, Urea, Kaliumdihydrogenphosphat was anfangen? Vermutlich nicht. Warum mache ich das? Weil es keine gescheiten Makrodünger gibt. Mit den Salzen habe ich nicht mal alle notwendigen genannt und frag nicht was ich sonst noch habe.
Ich kann dir jetzt sagen, hau Stickstoff mit einem Nitratäqivalent von 10-15mg in deinen Teich. Das kann man rechnerisch machen, du hattest vermutlich  bisher keine Notwendigkeit so einen Kram zu rechnen. Dann würde ich sagen, nimm Urea und du würdest zu Recht fragen wieso den die Vorstufe zu Ammoniak, wieso nicht Nitrat. 

Das ist der eine Tipp zu den Fadenalgen, der mich schon zu umfangreich schreiben ließe. 
Dann lässt das ganz sicher die Pflanzen wachsen, die Wirkung auf die Fadenalgen ist ungewiss. Ungewiss nur insofern ob sie verschwinden oder nicht. Stickstoff fördert Fadenalgen nicht.
Du siehst, es tun sich Fragen über Fragen auf und dann willst du weiter zur biologischen Stabilität wissen. Das wird noch mal richtig nebulös, denn ich kann nicht irgendwelche Organismen betrachten, sondern muss die ggesamte Mikrobiologie, d.h. die Mikroflora (weißt du woraus die besteht?) als Blackbox, als Ganzes in seinen Wirkungen, Reaktionen betrachten. Was soll ich dazu sagen?.Ich weiß, es ist die entscheidende Komponente. die über Funktionieren oder Nichtfunktionieren entscheidet. Funktionieren wäre auch eine zu erläuternde Begrifflichkeit. Mikrobiologie ist der Grund, warum ich nur so wenig wie möglich filtere, es verlagert biologische Prozesse sinnvollerweise von einem externen Filter zurück ins Biotop. Zuviel Substratfilterung hat ungünstige Einflüsse auf die Düngung. Allgemein kann man mit Substratfilterung mehr kaputt machen als gemeinhin angenommen. Das weckt alles Interesse, aber hast du nun eine Vorstellung was für Romane ich schreiben müsste?
Es tut mir leid, dass ich nicht praktisch helfen kann. In meiner eigenen Pfütze habe ich noch Restfadenalgen und kriege es selbst um's verrecken nicht gebacken - was mir im Aquarium kein Problem mehr ist. Betrachte es als Hinweise, ich kann die ganzen resultierenden Fragen nicht beantworten. Der ganze Scheisendreck verzahnt völlig ineinander und es wird immer nach Teillösungen gefragt. Das geht im Grunde nicht.  

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Surfer Joe (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo Nik,
vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Antwort.  Tja, ich sehe schon, die Sache ist höchst komplex. Es bleibt also schwierig.
Schon allein um herauszufinden was meinem Teich nach dem Liebigschen Minimumgesetz fehlt, müsste ich eine wissenschaftliche Studie in Auftrag geben, da ich selbst kein Biologe bin.  Ich denke, dann pfeife ich auf __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest und erfreue mich an meinen unkomplizierten Seerosen die in diesem Jahr blühen wie noch nie.
Schöne Grüße
Bert


----------



## Surfer Joe (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo,

hier ein kleiner Tipp für die, wo sich die Unterwasserpracht nicht einstellen will:

googelt mal nach eurem Wasserlieferanten, vielleicht gibt er Hinweise auf die Wasserbeschaffenheit in eurer Region.  In meinem Fall fand ich folgenden Text der Stadtwerke zur Eignung unseres Trinkwassers für Aquarien:

„Für die Haltung der meisten heute im Handel befindlichen __ Aquarienpflanzen ist das Wasser weniger gut geeignet, da wichtige Pflanzennährstoffe, insbesondere Eisen und bestimmte Spurenelemente wie z.B. Mangan sowie Phosphat, fehlen. Die Düngung mit Eisen und Spurenelementen, bei starkem Pflanzen- und gleichzeitig geringem Fischbesatz auch mit Phosphat und Kohlendioxid, wird daher empfohlen.“

Dazu kommt noch der relativ hohe PH Wert (8,2) und die geringe KH (4) aus der Leitung. Das kann ja nix werden. 

Nun heißt es, den passenden Dünger für den Teich zu finden. Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tipp?

LG Bert


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo Bert,
ich war da sehr pragmatisch - Muttererde, abgedeckt mit Lehm, damit die unzersetzten leichten Bestandteile nicht durch den Teich wandern. Selbst Lehm alleine ist schon mal ein Startpunkt, wenn nicht ganz so effektiv. 
Niks und von vielen anderen eingebrachte Gedanken zum Thema Algen habe ich so verstanden, dass ich für gutes Pflanzenwachstum recht kompromisslos vorgehen muss. Da die meisten der nötigen Pflanzennährstoffe im Wasser nicht frei gelöst vorliegen, sind es andere Umstände, die ein Algenwachstum bedeuten.
Pflanzenwachstum lässt sich mit den in einem Gartenbeet vergleichbaren Methoden auch im Teich verwirklichen. Eine gewisse Wasserhärte ist notwendig nicht nur für den CO2-Haushalt, eine pH-Pufferung, sondern vermeidet auch frei gelöstes (Ortho-) Phosphat und Silicat (nicht in der Menge wie N, S, P nötig für Algen, aber ein essenzieller Basisstoff für Leben - nicht nur für die Diatomeen).
Damit können sich Algen nur noch dort ansiedeln, wo Pflanzen sie nicht behindern (freie Flächen mit Lichtzufuhr, CO2 und Sedimenten). Und ich bin bei dem Paradox, dass ein nährstoffreicher Teich mit vielen Pflanzen schlecht für Algen ist. Der schnelle und sichere Weg dahin ist eigentlich das Problem.


----------



## einfachichKO (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> ... "Und ich bin bei dem Paradox, dass ein nährstoffreicher Teich mit vielen Pflanzen schlecht für Algen ist. Der schnelle und sichere Weg dahin ist eigentlich das Problem..."



Das würde bedeuten das ich mich mit einem riesen Algenproblem herum schlagen muß bevor ich einen Algenfreien bekomme?


----------



## Surfer Joe (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo Rolf,

ich denke du hast Recht. Wir haben in unserem Wald einen Teich umgeben von Laubbäumen.  Im Herbst weht das Laub massenhaft dort hinein und keiner saugt den Schlamm ab.  Das Wasser ist klar und im Teich befinden sich vereinzelt Myriophyllum und __ Wasserpest Bestände.  Das Nährstoffangebot müsste enorm sein, von Algen jedoch keine Spur. 

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren wie es sich in deinem Teich mit den Algen verhält, im allgemeinen wird doch gerade von Muttererde abgeraten.  Es ist schon sehr verwirrend, in einem Buch  (Der optimale Gartenteich) wurde sogar vor Sand mit Lehmanteil, wie es hier im Forum häufig empfohlen wird,  abgeraten, weil dieser mit der Zeit zusammenpappt, also kein Sauerstoff mehr zirkuliert,  und die Wurzeln darin dann faulen.

Das mit der KH ist auch so eine Sache.  Ich hab mal mit“ PH Stabil“ versucht, die KH um 1 Grad zu erhöhen. Hat auch für 2 Tage geklappt,  am 3. Tag allerdings ist die KH wieder auf den ursprünglichen Wert (4) gesunken, warum auch immer.

LG Bert


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo Bert,
ich gebe zu, dass mir diese Vielzahl an Ratschlägen auch sehr verwirrend vorkam. Nach dem ersten Lesen hier im Forum und den links war es noch schlimmer .
Viele Aussagen erschienen mir widersprüchlich, und so habe ich anfangs auch Muttererde etc im Teich nicht eingebracht.
Das hatte leider keinen Einfluss auf das Algenwachstum. Dank meiner Filtertechnik ist das Wasser klar, und bilden sich Beläge auf dem Boden, die dann im Skimmer oder in der Grobabscheidung landen (je nachdem, ob sie leichter als Wasser sind, oder ein wenig schwerer).
Von außen kommt über das Jahr jede Menge "Biomasse" in den Teich, egal ob über Fischfutter oder über das Wetter ("Staub", Blätter etc). Diese Nährstoffe setzen sich an sehr vielen Stellen im Teich ab, die Pflanzen profitieren also nur teilweise davon.
Ich fand es als eine gute Idee, den Pflanzen optimale Bedingungen zu schaffen, damit diese gut wachsen und an den gewünschten Stellen auch den Teich optimal bedecken. Aus einem dichten "Algenrasen" fällt es den Pflanzen nämlich schwer, auszutreiben.
Die Wasserwerte bleiben nach wie vor sehr wichtig. Eine vorhandene GH/KH ist notwendig und erwünscht. Leider sind sie nicht die einzigen Faktoren für einen Teich mit gut wachsenden Pflanzen, und wenig Algen. 
Einen großzügigen Einsatz von Muttererde und Pflanzen würde ich an den Stellen vornehmen, an denen ich mir sicher bin, dass die eingesetzten Pflanzen wachsen werden. Meinen ersten Ansatz - Lehmsubstrat und Langzeitdünger (die bewußten Düngekegelchen für Wasserpflanzen) halte ich für einen guten Start, wenn ich nicht weiß, ob die gekauften Pflanzen mit dem von mit bestimmten Standort klar kommen.
Als Autor eines Teichbuches für eine breite Leserschaft würde ich daher für eine Nährstoff-Armut im Teich plädieren. Diejenigen, die einen Teich als "Wassergarten" verstehen, oder die Pflanzen bewußt einsetzen wollen, um den Teich zu filtern, sind nur ein Teil der Teichbauer. Und wegen der Komplexität der Zusammenhänge ist das auch schwerer 'rüberzubringen... .


----------



## nik (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo Bert,

da ich dieses Jahr faktisch nicht zugedüngt habe, hatte es eindeutige Veränderungen an der submersen Bepflanzung zur Folge! Nicht gedüngt habe ich, weil ich einfach mal sehen wollte, inwieweit der sich bildende Schlamm zur Nährstoffversorgung ausreicht. Tut er nicht! Das Wasser hat Nitrat und Phosphat nicht nachweisbar und Kalium nur in geringen Mengen. Entsprechend, d.h. deutlich schlechter, sehen die submersen Pflanzen auch aus! Die Sumpfpflanzen habe ich alle eher zuviel  mit Gardol/Compo Langzeitdüngerstäbchen im gewaschenen Quarzsand versorgt, die werden alle zu groß. 
Noch etwas, auf die ständigen Fadenalgen, manchmal mehr, meist eher weniger, hat das keinerlei erkennbaren Einfluss! 

Irgendwie gehen mir bezüglich der Fadenalgen langsam die Ideen aus. Zuviel als auch keine Makronährstoffe kommt beides als Ursache nicht in Betracht. War mir vorher schon klar, bringt mich halt nicht weiter. Spätestens nächstes Jahr dünge ich wieder das Wasser, die submersen Pflanzen sehen dann erheblich besser aus.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Surfer Joe (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo Rolf, hallo Nik,

ich wollte ja schon aufgeben, aber ihr habt mich motiviert in der nächsten Saison mit Substrat und Dünger zu experimentieren.  Zwar bin ich bei meinen Wasserwerten sehr skeptisch aber Versuch macht kluch.

@Nik: also ist der Schlamm besser als sein Ruf.  In meinem Teich befindet sich eine etwa 6 cm dicke Schlammschicht, Nitrat = nicht nachweisbar.  Auf den Teichwänden wächst ein dünner Pelz Fadenalgen,  der Bodenschlamm ist jedoch komplett Fadenalgenfrei.

LG Bert


----------



## nik (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Hallo Bert,

ob Schlamm gut ist oder schlecht, hängt nur von seinen Eigenschaften ab! Grundsätzlich ist es eine völlig normale Erscheinung, es ist Sediment und die Endstufe mikrobiologischer Mineralisation. Letztendlich führt er zur Verlandung, weshalb er im Teich nur bis zu einem gewissen Maß als potenzieller Nährstoffträger Sinn macht, d.h. über ein gewisses Maß aus dem Teich entfernt wird. Und dann sollte man als Teichbetreiber schon dafür sorgen, dass der Schlamm das Ergebnis aerober und nicht anaerober Prozesse ist. Im letzteren Fall ergibt sich Faulschlamm, der wegen des fisch- und pflanzentoxischen Schwefelwasserstoffs so unangenehm riecht. Bei meiner Pfütze kann ich die Schlammqualität mit Milchsäurebakterien basierenden Präparaten deutlich verbessern. Bei meiner Pfütze ist die Schlammbildung aufgrund des hohen Eintrags diverser organischer, vor allem Pflanzlicher Stoffe sehr hoch und ich entferne mehrmals im Jahr einen Teil des Schlamms und überprüfe immer wie der riecht! Ganz frei von H2S bekomme ich den nicht, aber wenn man da in einem noch übersichtlichen Teich Probleme hat, dann hat Brottrunk, Anarex Bio und wie ähnliche Produkte sonst noch heißen, meine klare Empfehlung. Die verhindern/verringern Fäulnis. Mehr erwarte ich von diesen Produkten aber nicht mehr.
Was dann auch klar sein muss, das solche erwünschten aeroben Abbauvorgänge mit Sauerstoffverbrauch einher gehen. Ein durchaus möglichst hoher Sauerstoffgehalt ist ein  weiterer, wichtiger bei einem Teich zu beachtender/kontrolliernder Punkt. Mit wüchsigen, submersen Pflanzen geht das ausgezeichnet. Es ist aber ...egal ob da "Sauerstoffspender" draufsteht oder nicht, denn da macht das Wachsen bzw. Nichtwachsen den erheblichen Unterschied. -Ein wichtiger Grund, warum ich die Wasserdüngung wieder aufnehmen werde. Ich kurbele damit die Biomasseproduktion im Teich zwar an, aber trage sie pflegerisch in Form von überschüssiger Pflanzenmasse und Schlamm wieder aus. Es ist ein gewolltes eutrophes, bis hin polytrophes und sauerstoffreiches System, was aber gepflegt nicht zwangsläufig zu Algen führt. Eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Wer einen algenfreien Teich hat, der kann unter Beachtung des Schlamms/Sauerstoffgehalts - was man immer tun sollte - vermutlich in der Regel erfolgreich das Wasser aufdüngen. Das kurbelt das Wachstum und damit die Sauerstoffproduktion erheblich an. Bei Algen spielen noch andere wichtige Dinge eine Rolle bezüglich deren Auftretens/Nichtauftretens. Das ist das primär zu betrachtende Problem mit der Richtung Biofilm/Mikroflora, was bisher nur völlig ungenügend bzw. gar nicht geschieht. Statt dessen sind geradezu zwanghaft nur die naheliegenden, nichtsdestotrotz völlig unverzichtbaren Nährstoffe im Fokus. Das ist - offensichtlich - zu wenig.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Nik


----------



## nik (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen kümmern / Gesamthärte sehr nieder*

Wenn ich da so rumsülze, wie im letzten Posting, dann habe ich immer viele grüne Begriffe. Vielleicht sollte man bei der Beschreibung vom Nitrat <-  mal Grenzen angeben bevor man da so einen Unsinn wie "ein hoher Nitratgehalt hemmt Pflanzenwachstum" rein schreibt! Das hat schon was von Panikmache, wenn man da mit absurden Werten wie 500mg/l Nitrat herum jongliert. Sicher ist Nitrat ein Indikator, aber wenn ich von hohen Werten schriebe, dann zöge ich eine Grenze von 30mg/l. Das ist bezüglich Pflanzen sogar sehr günstig, führt nicht automatisch zu Algen und ist an sich erst einmal völlig unproblematisch! AFAIR sehen Fischzüchter erst ein Problem bei Nitratgehalten >100mg/l, die Trinkwasserverordnung lässt 50 mg/l NO3 zu. Zu hohe Nitratgehalte im Teich resultieren *praktisch immer* aus zu viel rein geworfenem Futter! Da frage ich mich schon, was soll so ein Eintrag wie der zum Nitrat?

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------

